# Brand New Deluxe 28” SHO Arriving Monday



## Rigbyfab4 (Jan 13, 2018)

Morning everyone,

I am expecting delivery Monday on 28” Deluxe SHO from a local hardware store. Replacing a 1990’s 22” Toro Power Throw 522 (5 hp). Hoping for a nice improvement after fighting the most recent blizzard for six hours (two outings, one during, one after)! Based in northern New England. Fingers crossed for lots of good service from the new machine. Could use some tips from this group for delivery!

1) Should I try the auto turn adjustment in the sticky video prophalacticly, or only if I start having problems with it?

2) Are there items I should check on delivery or any other common trouble signs to watch for?

3) I read some threads about people messing with their headlights (for glare?). What’s the current best practice or recommendation? Should I be thinking about adding supplemental lighting?

4) Is the addition of drift bars recommended or not necessary? Sometimes I like to cut back the plow’s work on our private road to keep it as wide as it should be. 

5) Heated Hand Grips accessory: Do folks who have it like it? I am considering asking for that for Christmas 2018. 

This is my first post ever, so thanks for the information!


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

*MAZEL TOV on that 1 there. ALOHA from the Paradise City.:smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027:*


----------



## Cardo111 (Feb 16, 2015)

:welcome: aboard! From the great state of NY. 

That is a very solid unit that you will be happy with. I know it is exciting getting a new beast. Personally I would leave it alone for a bit, try it out see how it works first. If after using it you feel it needs some adjustments/modifications then go ahead. If your dealer did a good job assembling, it should function well out of the box. Some users especially taller ones have had issues with the headlight positioning on these blinding them and just not being bright enough. I would suggest you change the dino/ conventional oil to a fully synthetic 5W30 after 5 hours of use. Always use a quality stabilizer that addresses ethanol like Marine Stabil or Star Tron add it to your gas can right after you buy gas. Best of luck with your new machine and keep us posted on how she performed after her maiden voyage.


----------



## mtblade (Jan 2, 2018)

Rigbyfab4 said:


> Morning everyone,
> 
> I am expecting delivery Monday on 28” Deluxe SHO from a local hardware store. Replacing a 1990’s 22” Toro Power Throw 522 (5 hp). Hoping for a nice improvement after fighting the most recent blizzard for six hours (two outings, one during, one after)! Based in northern New England. Fingers crossed for lots of good service from the new machine. Could use some tips from this group for delivery!
> 
> ...


 
Congrats on your new purchase.


FIRST THING I DO. MAKE SURE YOU HAVE OIL IN THE ENGINE and it's at the proper level on a flat surface.


In general when I get any new piece of equipment, I check bolt/nut tightness and give it a good "look over" to see if everything is in it's place. On delivery, I first look at the box/crate for any obvious damage. Sometimes idiots using the fork lift from the terminal, will destroy/stab the box or crate if your buying it from an online source. In your case, I hope your dealer does this.


I would use the machine first before making any adjustments to the auto turn.


See if the light bothers you. If so, adjust accordingly. If you live on a busy road, you can add other lights, add reflective tape to the blower, wear a bright yellow/orange green safety vest. Orange hunting hat etc. to increase your visibility at the road.


With the drift cutters. It depends how many times you'll go out during a big storm. When I know a big storm is going to hit, I usually go out when 6-8 inches are on the ground, and do that as much as needed. It just makes it easier for snow placement moving smaller amounts each time. I like to use a square metal dirt shovel at EOD. I break the hard pack with the shovel first, then I'll use the blower. Much easier on the equipment this way.


If your hands tend to get real cold. Heated grips are nice. I tend to sweat. I have several pairs of different weight/insulated gloves that I use depending on the temperature.


I always run any new engine several times before putting a load on it. For a new blower, I would run it for 10-15 minutes varying the throttle at different rpm's. Shut down, let cool, then run it again for a few of these cycles for about an hour total.
Change the oil after 5 hours of run time.


Anything major, bring it in for warranty.


----------



## bp0416 (Jan 1, 2018)

I just took delivery on a Deluxe 28 SHO in Massachusetts just before the last major storm. It worked like a champ - it was replacing in aging Toro Power Max 828 which was a beast by the way!! I have a fairly smooth hot topped driveway that's showing it's age. I noticed that the metal skids, sometimes, would get caught on a small heave or crack and that would cause the unit to track slightly left or right because of the auto-turn (which I really like by the way) - no big deal, just go slower and pay attention. After reading more posts from this forum I decided to purchase the Ariens Poly skids as they supposedly make a huge difference on Hot Top with the auto-turn. Have not had a chance to test them out as yet. Awesome machine, tons of power, excellent build quality and the dealer set it up nicely!


----------



## Vince28SHO (Dec 30, 2017)

Great machine. I just used mine for the first time. 

Check your fuel tank with a flashlight. I looked in mine before adding fuel but nothing caught my eye. After I used it I looked to see how much fuel it used and seen some stuff laying on the bottom. It's like a metallic "dust". I used a telescopic magnet to fish it out the best I could.

IMG_2393 (2) by Vincent Lemmon, on Flickr


----------



## mtblade (Jan 2, 2018)

WOW !!!!! That's a **** load of metal. All that came out of your tank ??????


----------



## Vince28SHO (Dec 30, 2017)

mtblade said:


> WOW !!!!! That's a **** load of metal. All that came out of your tank ??????


yes


----------



## jsup (Nov 19, 2017)

I would go to the store and have them go through it with you before they deliver it. Go through everything with them right there, so if there's a problem they know right away, and in their presence. 

As to the metal in the gas tank.....not good. Not good at all. Almost as bad as a pile of aluminum shavings I saw fall out of a brand new SBC head once. That's just sloppy QC.


----------



## Rigbyfab4 (Jan 13, 2018)

Vince28SHO said:


> Great machine. I just used mine for the first time.
> 
> Check your fuel tank with a flashlight. I looked in mine before adding fuel but nothing caught my eye. After I used it I looked to see how much fuel it used and seen some stuff laying on the bottom. It's like a metallic "dust". I used a telescopic magnet to fish it out the best I could.


I just took delivery on the unit. Thanks for the advice and input everyone!

I am confirming that my gas tank also has the metal filings in it...so I am also going to use a magnet on a stick to take care of it. My tank has a filter right under the cap, which I thought was smart. Thanks again all, I’ll let you know how it’s going!


----------



## jonnied12 (Jan 14, 2017)

Vince28SHO, Rigbyfab4, and any others finding metal shavings


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

Hmm, another tank with metal filings? That's not good, it starts to sound like more of a widespread problem, vs just 1 bad tank. The other thread about metal filings in the tank is here: 
http://www.snowblowerforum.com/foru...sho-first-use-pic-stuff-i-found-gas-tank.html

Regardless, Rigbyfab4, congrats on the new machine! I hope you enjoy it!


----------



## Town (Jan 31, 2015)

A neighbour bought a Husqvarna P227 with the 254 LCT engine and metal tank about 2 years ago. It never ran correctly and a broken part sidelined it for repairs. This year it was running worse so I offered to check it out for him. There was a small amount of grey particles in the float bowl that could have been metal but he threw the evidence away. Subsequent draining of the float bowl did not show anything. I offered to take a look at it at my home.

The carb bowl had a mix of grey particles in a grease like substance that I removed. The main jet had some material in it but not blocked. I cleaned the jet and the carb and put it all back together with cleaned spark plug and adjusted throttle governor to raise engine speed from 3,500 rpm to 3,600 rpm.

The machine runs perfectly now. I did not think to check the tank. But after the two threads pointing to metal particles in the tank, I will check the tank.

Thanks for the info.


----------



## leonz (Dec 12, 2014)

Something tells me this was a personal attack on Ariens by an Ariens employee or an employee of the gas tank maker.


----------



## Rigbyfab4 (Jan 13, 2018)

leonz said:


> Something tells me this was a personal attack on Ariens or the gas tank maker.


Certainly isn’t on my account. Believe me, the last thing I’d want is an issue with this new equipment. I have enough complexity in my life, including some major appliances that aren’t working inside the house at less than 2 yo!

I opened a support case with Ariens and am interested in what they say. I pointed them to this thread and the other one. The most I would like out of this is a warranty extension, just to protect myself and the unit. 

The filings in my tank were so fine they almost looked like dust or grease in the paper towel, but they stuck to my magnet (bought today for this purpose), so I assert they’re metal. 

Also, on a test run, I was amazed at how far this machine threw the snow. Awesome!


----------



## leonz (Dec 12, 2014)

I ment an employee of the company that makes the gas tanks or an Ariens employee not you personally. I will go back and fix my error in typing.


----------



## bp0416 (Jan 1, 2018)

Rigbyfab4 said:


> Certainly isn’t on my account. Believe me, the last thing I’d want is an issue with this new equipment. I have enough complexity in my life, including some major appliances that aren’t working inside the house at less than 2 yo!
> 
> I opened a support case with Ariens and am interested in what they say. I pointed them to this thread and the other one. The most I would like out of this is a warranty extension, just to protect myself and the unit.
> 
> ...


I did the same with Ariens and I called the local power equipment company and talked to the sales guy I bought it from - he was genuinely concerned (they move a ton of Ariens snowblowers) and will notify his techs about the issue. He thought they should at least inspect every one if not vacuum out the tanks during assembly/setup. I posted a pic on the other thread of what I saw - placed a rare earth magnet in the bottom corner of the tank - on the outside of course - and sloshed the gas around gently, looked again and the tank was clean. I'll remove the magnet and properly clean the crap out after the winter. I'll keep all posted on any feedback I get from Ariens - please do likewise.


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

To remove the filings, you're better off dropping the magnet inside the tank, soaking everything around, and then remove the magnet. At least that way you actually remove the metal, vs just holding it in one location, where it can still rust inside the tank (like if you just put a magnet on the outside of the tank). 

You could use a cheap donut shaped magnet, tie a string through it, and drop it in the tank. After shaking everything around, remove it, along with the metal. 

The rare earth/neodymium magnets are much stronger. But for use inside the tank, there is more risk of them grabbing onto the tank very hard, and being difficult to extract. 

If trying to gather and remove the metal from inside the tank, I think a weaker magnet is ok, especially if the shape makes it easier to insert and retrieve.


----------



## bp0416 (Jan 1, 2018)

RedOctobyr said:


> To remove the filings, you're better off dropping the magnet inside the tank, soaking everything around, and then remove the magnet. At least that way you actually remove the metal, vs just holding it in one location, where it can still rust inside the tank (like if you just put a magnet on the outside of the tank).
> 
> You could use a cheap donut shaped magnet, tie a string through it, and drop it in the tank. After shaking everything around, remove it, along with the metal.
> 
> ...


Agreed - I wanted to make sure they were contained first. I'll clean it out properly at some point in the near future. Thanks. 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Russell (Dec 14, 2017)

Maiden voyage with my new 28 deluxe SHO today. Decided to check the tank for shaving when I was done. Yep, same here but not as much as your pic. Used a telescopic magnet to get what I could and then dropped a magnet into the tank. Will check after the next storm. 
Blower worked great, but I am still getting used to the controls being backwards from my other one.


----------



## 1132le (Feb 23, 2017)

I did the magnet on my 28 today no shavings i drained and vacummed it out anyway and recleaned the carb just because
iam set now for that issue


----------



## bp0416 (Jan 1, 2018)

Russell said:


> Maiden voyage with my new 28 deluxe SHO today. Decided to check the tank for shaving when I was done. Yep, same here but not as much as your pic. Used a telescopic magnet to get what I could and then dropped a magnet into the tank. Will check after the next storm.
> Blower worked great, but I am still getting used to the controls being backwards from my other one.


I really am beginning to wonder just how widespread this problem is?? I hope Ariens will send out a bulletin - at least to their dealers - to check and clean the tanks before delivery - pretty easy.


----------



## randalldrn (Jan 18, 2018)

*28 sho*

I bought a 28 sho two years ago. It will pump snow like crazy. I don't have garage so need electric start. 
I live in Mass south of Boston. Have gravel drive with multiple turn. The auto turn makes it a workout. It will turn into drifts, I get about 300 ft of drifting off lake. First storm this year I was 500 ft up drive when no speeds forward or reverse. About a foot fallen. Had to bring up truck with chain and pull it back to shed. The friction disk rubber had come off. It was night. Was trying super glue, but went to parts store next morning. My old Husky for 12 years ran off one friction disk with virtually no wear. Dealer says "it sometimes happens"
So fixed, blew, but now have compacted snow. So ordered a track kit, installed it and am waiting for next storm. The track kit does not include auto turn, but I did't like it for where I live. No asphalt or concrete, not just straight runs, and drifting. The kit took about 6 hours, some part are duplicate and make no sense to replace, plus loosing track of spacers , washers etc on removal added several trips back to computer. Hope it works. I would prefer if they had just went with the clutch levers everyone else has, where you can adjust direction a little at time. Probably why Ariens has falled from the top in some ratings. But built like a tank


----------

